# My Female Cat Peeing On The Carpet



## TsMomma (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello all,

My female cat started peeing on the carpet by our front door. She (Pumpkin) has NEVER done this before.









Here's the story.
Pumpkin is a 4 year old fixed, calico. I've been home this week because my work is shut down for the holidays. Up until the 22nd of this month, my hubby & I have been working our normal schedule, and then we've both been home from the 23rd until my hubby started a new job on the 27th. Pumpkin is definately a daddy's girl. Well, yesterday (hubby's 1st day at new job & him being gone after being home for 4 days) I'm sitting here at the computer, and I heard a trickle of what I thought I was water from the kitchen sink, so I got up to check that I turned the faucet off completely. Nope, what I saw was Pumpkin by the front door of our apartment, scratching at the carpet, like she was trying to cover something up. And she was...SHE PEE'ED on the carpet.







. So I sopped up the pee with paper towels and went to Petsmart & got some Natures Miracale Advance & some Natures Miracle Pet Block, and soaked the carpet with the NM Advanced, then sprayed the pet block over it. And she left the area alone for the rest of the day & night. 
Well today, same thing, she pee'ed there AGAIN. So once again I cleaned the area with paper towels & soaked the carpet again with the Natures Miracle Advanced. 

I don't want our boy cat Harley, (2 years old & fixed also), to start thinking that this is okay, but so far he's only sniffed the area and walked away. But for how long......? 
I have 3 cat boxes that are cleaned everyday, and in different locations through out our apartment. She's ALWAYS been good about using the boxes, and nothing in them has changed since we've gotten our cats 2 years ago. 

I figure that I'll be taking her to the vets as soon as they have an appointment available (I'm waiting for a call back from them.) She just had a vet check up last month and everything checked out fine, all though it was just her yearly check up, nothing indepth involved. No shots were given to her, since I've already discussed this with my vet, that I didn't want to give my cats yearly vacanations, since they're both indoor cats only. But I'm wondering if she just misses her daddy? Since he's not home with her all day like he was for 4 days in a row???









Any advice would be helpful, until I can get her into the vets. She eats canned food and just a little bit of dry in the evenings. She's not straining to go pee, and she's still very active & playfull. 

Thanks in advance & sorry this got soooo long!!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

After a vet exam clearing of any UTI or other illness, I would strongly recommend a product called Feliway. It comes in a spray and diffuser and it is supposed to correct inappropriate urination, scratching, and generally calms nervous cats down. You can google the product and learn more.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Another vote for Feliway (as long as she's been cleared medically). I used to think it was whooey until I got one and BOY does it help with stressed out cats.


----------



## TsMomma (Nov 9, 2010)

we're going to the vets today at 2:30. so in about 40 minutes! I'll keep you all posted! Thanks again for the comments!! Feliway will be on the shopping list later today!!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Good luck to your girl! If it's proven to be behaviourial, could you move one of the litter box to the spot where she pee? I know it's inconvient since it's at entrance, but that might save your carpet


----------



## Tylt33 (Dec 29, 2011)

If you buy a bag of Cat Attract cat litter and it doesn't fix the problem, I'll eat my shoe. Well, not really, but you get the idea. I bought Feliway (the plug in and the spray). I plugged it in right in front of my male bengal for him to see and sniff. He walked up to it, sniffed it, walked up to me, and peed right in front of me (in the hallway). My wife and I had a good $30 laugh with that one. What kind of cat boxes are you using? What kind of litter?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Tylt33 said:


> If you buy a bag of Cat Attract cat litter and it doesn't fix the problem, I'll eat my shoe. Well, not really, but you get the idea. I bought Feliway (the plug in and the spray). I plugged it in right in front of my male bengal for him to see and sniff. He walked up to it, sniffed it, walked up to me, and peed right in front of me (in the hallway). My wife and I had a good $30 laugh with that one. What kind of cat boxes are you using? What kind of litter?


It says right on the Feliway box that it takes about a month to start working, you can't expect it to be a 10 second miracle cure. 

I'm glad you're taking her to the vet. It's more often a case of urinary issues and not just the litter/box. It may NOT be of course but it's good to be sure instead of just letting the poor thing suffer with painful issues.

Looking forward to hearing she's either OK or on the mend.


----------



## TsMomma (Nov 9, 2010)

So I took Pumpkin to the vets. She has just a little bit of blood in her urine, and a bladder infection. Now the fun part begins, of TRYING to give a pill (Baytril) to her. She's what the vet described as "head shy", where she doesn't like her head restrained & her mouth to be opened. Ugh! I CAN NOT get a pill into her. I'm waiting for my neighbor down the hall to get home, she works at a shelter, so maybe she can help me & the hubby pill Pumpkin. I've even tried crushing the pill up & putting it into Vita-Gravey, and a syringe & shooting down her throat, but that's a no-go








The vet had to extract some urine from her bladder with a needle. YIKES! poor Pumpkin. I'm sure she's plotting her revenge on me, as I write this. I'll keep you posted on if I can manage a pill into her or not.....sigh....


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Have you tried Pill Pockets?


----------



## Tylt33 (Dec 29, 2011)

TsMomma said:


> So I took Pumpkin to the vets. She has just a little bit of blood in her urine, and a bladder infection. Now the fun part begins, of TRYING to give a pill (Baytril) to her. She's what the vet described as "head shy", where she doesn't like her head restrained & her mouth to be opened. Ugh! I CAN NOT get a pill into her. I'm waiting for my neighbor down the hall to get home, she works at a shelter, so maybe she can help me & the hubby pill Pumpkin. I've even tried crushing the pill up & putting it into Vita-Gravey, and a syringe & shooting down her throat, but that's a no-go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a cat that resisted pills and needed thirteen a day at one point. What worked for us were Pill Pockets. He wouldn't eat the Pill Pockets on his own, but I could take about 1/3 of a Pocket, wrap it around the pill and he wouldn't spit it out once I got it down. It made him pillable. Worth trying if you are at your wit's end.


----------



## Tylt33 (Dec 29, 2011)

MowMow said:


> It says right on the Feliway box that it takes about a month to start working, you can't expect it to be a 10 second miracle cure.
> 
> I'm glad you're taking her to the vet. It's more often a case of urinary issues and not just the litter/box. It may NOT be of course but it's good to be sure instead of just letting the poor thing suffer with painful issues.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing she's either OK or on the mend.


Well I _can _expect it to be, it just might not be :lol: Removing the tops of our litter boxes and changing to Cat Attract did solve the problem really quickly though.


----------



## TsMomma (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your comments & advice!! I appreciate them all !!! 

Yeah, I've got & tried the pill pockets on Pumpkin, but she's not a treat eater. She's weird! Every once in a great while, she'll have a small piece of cheese, but normally turns her nose up at anything we try to offer her as a treat. Another weird thing about her, if we use the manual can opener, she'll be right there, checking out what we're opening, if it's a can of tuna, she'll sniff the can after it's opened, then run away very quickly! silly kitty!! 
Anyway's, our neighbor lady came over with a pill popper, and I wrapped Pumpkin in a towel and held her down & the neighbor popped the pill right in!!  Then I asked the neighbor if she's available for the next 10 days! She laughed, then I laughed! (but seriously.. can she be?? haha!). So I hope that Pumpkin will start feeling better in the next couple of days & I'll pray that she don't pee in front of the door again. She hasn't gone at all since we've been home from the vet this afternoon, but she did have an "accident" in her carrier on the way home from there, both poop (solid, thank God!) and a pee. My poor girl!! 
I'll keep ya posted on her progress!!! Thanks again ya'll for your tips & knowledge!!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yikes... the only advice I have is liverwurst. When I first got MowMow and couldn't pill him I would wrap his pills in liverwurst. It was the only thing he'd gobble up for me.

PUmpkin is *very* lucky to have an owner as caring and diligent as you are. You could have just written is off as behavioral and inadvertently let her suffer. Good on you.


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

have you tried honey? Okay, I know this sounds awful, but if you crush the pill, put it in honey and put it on her paw she'll be FORCED to lick it clean. That's how we had to give my cat her meds for her broken shoulder. Lol


----------



## TsMomma (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks again everyone!! 

The neighbor lady has been stopping by everyday, to help me pill Pumpkin!! YAAY HER!!! She's going to get a gift card tomorrow!!!  

So I can't tell if Pumpkin is feeling better yet or not. Since this started, you wouldn't ever know she wasn't feeling good, as she's been active & playfull the whole time, and eating normally. The only thing is she's done out of the norm is pee by the front door. Which she's still doing. Ugh! So, I did have a towel with a big piece of plastic under it, which she'd pee on. then I'd clean up the area & put a different towle & plastic down. Then I woke up to her peeing on our bed.  SO... today I bought yet another cat box & some cat attract litter, and put it where she's been peeing by the door. She pooed in it IMMEATELY! then later had a small pee in it. But now...it's attracting our other cat Harley. *rolls eyes*. I've put the cat attract litter into the other boxes, too, but Harley is SOOOO intrested in just getting into that new box & just scratches in it. He hasn't used it, just scratching in it. weirdo!! LOL!!
So now my question is, if I leave that box by the door where Pumpkin has been peeing, is she going to assume that this is the new place where her box is always go to be? My plan is/was to just put it there until she's done with her Baytril treatments. 
OMGosh! I swear, if it isn't one thing it's another with these cats!! LOL!! 

Thanks again in advance for any comments & suggestions!!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

You could put it there and then slowly move it back to its regular spot.. a few feet a week. I'd be sure to clean that spot *really* well with some NM or some vinegar (or one right after the other).


----------



## TsMomma (Nov 9, 2010)

So at least once a day, Pumpkin is still peeing by door, and she uses the litter boxes, too *rolls eyes*. She's had her Baytril everyday since last Thursday (12/29/2011). I've gone through 3 spray bottles of Nature's Miracle Just for Cats, and the NM Advance (1 spray bottle of that), in the area she's been peeing at, and I've even sprayed the area with Nature's Miracle Cat Block, which is a cat repellent spray, yet she still pee's over there.  I've been scooping out all of cat boxes 3 times a day. They all have Cat Attract litter in them now. She's got to take the Baytril until they're all gone, which should be by next Tuesday (14 days). The vets also prescibed some Cosequin 250mgs for bladder health & infection, which she gets when she has her Baytril. I open the Cosequin capsule and mix it into some water, and put into a syringe and shoot it down her throat. Actually the neighbor lady does, as she's still been helping us everyday with giving Pumpkin her meds. YAAY for her!!  
So I hope that after Pumpkin finishes all her meds, she'll stop peeing at the door. Otherwise I may have to retrain her, by locking her in bathroom with food water & litter box. Which she'll hate, since she doesn't like the doors being closed!! haha! 

So we just have the neighbor lady come over & pill her for us everyday! (The neighbor lady say's she's MORE than happy to help us! YAAY!! I LOVE our neighbor!!! LOL!! We gave her $25.00 visa gift card, do you suppose that was enough? She's only her for like 5 minutes everyday, and she's just 1 apartment down from us. )

So that's all of an update I have for now. I had to have a surgery yesterday, so cleaning up cat pee is really not fun at the moment, well...it's never a fun thing to do anyways!! Hahaha!! 

Have a great day everyone and Thanks again for all the comments & suggestions! I really appreciate everyones help!! I'll post again in couple of days to keep you all updated!!


----------

